# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Cuisine Minceur à la Ti Corail

## cassidain

Ceviche de daurade locale aux fruits de la passion et coriandre du jardin de Jean-Mi, sur place ou à emporter ! 🪸☀️

----------


## cec1

Always exquisite!

----------


## Cwater

I missed them by a few days?

----------


## cassidain

Amis résidents de lîle ! Le food truck sans roue du lagon sera ouvert en septembre 😎. Emmanuel et Yann vous y attendent, nhésitez pas à vite réserver lune de nos 5 tables. A très vite ☀️🌴🪸

----------


## cec1

> Amis résidents de l’île ! Le food truck sans roue du lagon sera ouvert en septembre . Emmanuel et Yann vous y attendent, n’hésitez pas à vite réserver l’une de nos 5 tables. A très vite ☀️視



Very excited to be there!

----------


## Cwater

> Very excited to be there!



will be there in May 2023

----------


## shihadehs

It really is an amazing little place on the island with amazing food

----------


## zin

OH NO!  They will be closed next week?  Damn.

----------


## chiz

refreshments at ti corail....

----------

